# Current setup - awaiting Monolith Conical



## MarzoccoGS3Niche (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks fabulous ? you are going to have quite a long forum name when you get your mon-con!!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Great looking set up. Will you change your user name when you get the Conic? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome.

Lovely setup. Nice to see another GS3 on the forum.


----------



## MarzoccoGS3Niche (Oct 8, 2019)

MC3 shipped out today!!


----------



## MarzoccoGS3Niche (Oct 8, 2019)

Here it is. Loving the MC3?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

MarzoccoGS3Niche said:


> Here it is. Loving the MC3?
> 
> View attachment 33703
> 
> ...


 Lovely set up that


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic ? ?


----------



## mhouston (Sep 23, 2014)

WOW !

You make me want to upgrade my set up.

And my house to put it in.

?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

lovely, nicely matching styles of machines.

what is happening to the Niche?


----------



## MarzoccoGS3Niche (Oct 8, 2019)

matted said:


> lovely, nicely matching styles of machines.
> 
> what is happening to the Niche?


 Well, since receiving the Monolith, I have not used the Niche. Also, I am awaiting a Monolith Flat , all blacked out with SSP burrs in February. I suspect that by April, I will be down to one grinder. If the Flat performs as well as the conical, I will likely end up just keeping it as my sole grinder. I make espresso drinks 95+ % of the time but I may try using my kalita wave more. I might prefer keeping two grinders if I actually did pour over more. Otherwise only keeping 1 grinder is the rational choice for me. With all that said, the Niche is an amazing machine and a value winning no brainer for single dosing.


----------



## MarzoccoGS3Niche (Oct 8, 2019)

mhouston said:


> WOW !
> 
> You make me want to upgrade my set up.
> 
> ...


 LOL

Yes, living in sunny Florida has its advantages.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MarzoccoGS3Niche said:


> Here it is. Loving the MC3?
> 
> View attachment 33703
> 
> ...


 Now that grinder really is befitting a place next to that lovely gs3


----------

